# New Traser H3 Military watches in stock.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived :


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Do these differ from the other Trasers only in dial markings? Looks nice that one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Si, just the dial is different.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Roy,I think the bezell is different also .Doesn't look as busy as the one on my Traser as it has fewer markings . What is the price on this featured model please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes just noticed that too, the bezel slightly different.

It retails at Â£195 but I am going to be selling it about Â£175.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Just got a plastic one of these off Roy on the auction for Â£100. The synthetic case material feels pretty indestructible, bezel feels bomb proof although alignment is half a click off.

Push in crown - I think the steel ones are screw-down.

Anyone given one of these any abuse? Are they as tough as they look?

Si


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si,

Don't own one, but a copper friend of mine does, he's had it for quite some time - since they first came out. He's very abusive to watches and swears by it, hope this helps.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Not a criticism but an observation.

When I look at these, all I see is bezel, tiny hands and dial.

I have never handled one .Is the camera telling lies?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David,

Funny you should make that post, the chap in the post office today, had one on and I thought the same thing.The bezel is very large compared to the face. All ways fancied getting one at some point but not so sure now I've seen it in the "flesh".

MIKE..

P.S

It comes to some thing when your looking at the guy's watch and not the takings I was banking!!


----------

